# Looking for Dog Shows 2013



## waggy Tailz (Sep 14, 2011)

We are looking for Fun Dog Shows in Surrey/Sussex area's in 2013 where we can hold our stalls.


We also offer FREE advertising for Dog Shows and events on our website - email/message me to get your show listed, anywhere in the UK!


----------



## peterscot423 (Mar 25, 2013)

I also waiting for some dog show in this year. There are many varieties of pet is coming .


----------

